# ibuprofen



## toto59 (Feb 9, 2002)

Hello friends I am so frightened having this disorder and the only relief i can get is from ibu twice daily.Please help me out I feel isolated and would like very to hear from you and your feedback on my therapy.


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

Ibuprofen is one of a group of anti inflamatories known as propionic acid derivatives, ketoprofen is another.This drug goes under the trade name of Brufen in the UK and is or was manufactured by Boots who as you probably know are a large retail chain of chemists shops here in the UK as well as being manufacturers.These drugs are usually given to patients suffering from arthritis, rheumatoid and osteo and have a long proven track record of effectiveness. I used to sell one of the brands when I worked as a medical rep a few years ago so my knowledge is not up to date but the product can't have changed that much it is what it is ,perhaps the indications have changed though?Has this been prescribed for you by your doctor?In the UK you can only get this on prescription but different countries have different regulations.Have you also been diagnosed as suffering from IBS by your doctor? There are many more people here who will also help you, keep checking back.


----------



## toto59 (Feb 9, 2002)

Hi Thank you for the response.My dr. is aware of me taking ibu and yes i have told by him that i suffer from ibs.It has been 5 mts.of daily attacks. Don


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Ibuprofen is one of my preferred pain relievers. I also like naproxen sodium (which is what Aleve is.) I've take prescription-strength doses of both for menstrual cramps and things like sprained ankles.These aren't as friendly to your stomach lining as some other pain relievers are. As I always told my gynocologist re: using those meds for menstrual pain, the possible small stomach irritation is worth it for the pain relief...but that was just a few days each month. My GI doc told me he would be concerned if I was taking those on a regular basis throughout the month.So I'd make real sure that the ibuprofen is helping you and not making things worse. Are you taking it for pain relief?? Seems to me like you might do better addressing the sources of the pain, such as taking an antispasmodic for cramping/spasming muscles. And hypno has helped many people who have pain as a primary symptom.P.S. jb--Ibuprofen is available over the counter in the U.S. The usual OTC dose is 200 mg per pill, and you can take two at a time. I've had 600 mg and 800 mg doses by prescription. Important note to those reading: It is ok to take an 800 mg tablet of ibuprofen, but it is NOT OK to take 4-200mgm pills. The 800 mg pill is designed so it will release into your body more slowly, and you will have problems if you take 4-200mg pills.


----------



## toto59 (Feb 9, 2002)

My thanks lunaI have been told the problems ibu can cause,not sure what they cause.I am very concerned with my use of ibu.I wonder if the usage caused ibs .I have been perscribed antispasmatic but find little relief.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

So how come last time i was in boots i could just pick ibuprofen off the shelves? They sell it OTC! Has it been a very long time since you were a medical rep?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I would quit the IB if your only using it for pain in IBS, as it can be triggering the IBS and its not great on the gut period.What anti spasmactic are you taking?


----------



## toto59 (Feb 9, 2002)

Hi EricI am using librax and it is day 2 free of IB.Only hope and pray this is the problem.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Donald, try the librax first. If not there are to other ones to try to see what one might work best for you. Its good to eliminate the IB and see how you do.Have you been diagnosed by a doctor with IBS? http://www.gicare.com/pated/chlordiazepoxide_clidinium.htm http://www.gicare.com/pated/dicyclomine.htm http://www.gicare.com/pated/hyoscyamine.htm


----------



## toto59 (Feb 9, 2002)

Hi Eric My Dr.is in a quandary over me.He doesn't say much only We both know I carry all stress in this region.


----------



## toto59 (Feb 9, 2002)

And yes he has so much as said ibs is the problem


----------

